# SoCal guys check events



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

If you wanted to see a some of the forum members this would be a good place to do it!

9-20-03
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25704 


10-4-03
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32565

Hope to see you there!


----------

